# Playing football and pain killers.



## toejoe (Jan 9, 2013)

I think they had RG3 loaded with pain killers. Noticed in game they would take him in a little tent, to shoot some dope in him? With the type of injury he had, come on, superman would have trouble, great athlete or not, man could not of played without being loaded on pain killers, now, his knee has to be rebuilt. I've had Demerol and methadone for injuries, I had tears in my eyes it hurt so bad, but within seconds, after being shot up,I could of walked out, even tried, but they wouldn't let me. Watched a doctor push my compound fracture thumb back in place, no problem. What was RG3 on?


----------



## tomahawk2406 (Jan 9, 2013)

toejoe said:


> I think they had RG3 loaded with pain killers. Noticed in game they would take him in a little tent, to shoot some dope in him? With the type of injury he had, come on, superman would have trouble, great athlete or not, man could not of played without being loaded on pain killers, now, his knee has to be rebuilt. I've had Demerol and methadone for injuries, I had tears in my eyes it hurt so bad, but within seconds, after being shot up,I could of walked out, even tried, but they wouldn't let me. Watched a doctor push my compound fracture thumb back in place, no problem. What was RG3 on?



dope? dude are you serious? lol. clear violation of nfl rules and not to mention impossible to play pro football on dope. its called cortisone and they shoot up anyone and everyone with that.


----------



## toejoe (Jan 9, 2013)

What the hell is the difference, dope. Clear violation of nfl rules, ha,ha,ha,ha. Thats why NFL is ignoring signs players using banned drugs/dope. August 2011,NFL and the players agreed to a program to TEST for ILLEGAL use of human growth hormone (HGH), to this day no such testing has been done. These NFL players and their MASSIVE jawlines,foreheads and muscles make me wonder how long before the tests for human growth hormone cause 99% of them to be suspended. The union doesn't want testing because it doesn't want to be thrown under the bus for something the owners know is happening. Ha, violation of NFL rules. Yea, I'm serious. You must be a gulliable person, NFL rules, right. No wonder I'm goofy hearing shit like that, NFL rules.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 9, 2013)

toejoe said:


> I think they had RG3 loaded with pain killers. Noticed in game they would take him in a little tent, to shoot some dope in him? With the type of injury he had, come on, superman would have trouble, great athlete or not, man could not of played without being loaded on pain killers, now, his knee has to be rebuilt. I've had Demerol and methadone for injuries, I had tears in my eyes it hurt so bad, but within seconds, after being shot up,I could of walked out, even tried, but they wouldn't let me. Watched a doctor push my compound fracture thumb back in place, no problem. What was RG3 on?


Its called a toradol shot. Completely legal in the nfl they do it all the time. It's a non-steroidal anti iflamitory pain killer.


----------



## toejoe (Jan 10, 2013)

Come on guys, cortisone shot, toradol shot? This man was playing in Xtreme pain. I get cortisone shots in my back, 3 times a year, upper and lower, takes several days to be affective. Maybe his treatment included this, and toradol, anti -inflammatory drug, what good is that for THe PAIN in was in, again, maybe for treatment, I've taken similar for my ex broken pelvic. This man was twisting turning and getting hit by 300+ pound men. I watched when they would take him to a little tent back off the sidelines, look at his knee, maybe? Again, this man was in extreme pain, any fool could tell that. Now I know the Doc was there, long trench coat, now NFL rules, maybe there was a morphine drip line in that tent, something to relieve the pain instantly. I've had a drip line and was completely coherent and aware of everything around me, had 7 breaks in my pelvic. No they didn't give me a cortisone shot or anti-inflammotory for pain. Now the doc could do it. This man was hurting, Any athlete, you, me could not play like that without a serious pain killers. Sounds like you 2 guys never played football, maybe flag or 2 hand touch, maybe, but pro ball is violent. Anyway, what do you think he was really given to kill the pain? It had to be something to take affect immediately, dope or whatever. Come on know it alls, there plenty of you's out there, maybe I'll google, huh? someone said, google?


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 10, 2013)

how do you know what RG3's pain tolerance was/is? Maybe they gave him a shot of whiskey and sent him on his way? you dont know.
and to compare your pain tolerance to that of an athlete is silly. your treatment is probably a little different then someone thats in great shape and is worth a mess of money to the team. what are you worth to your team?


----------



## toejoe (Jan 10, 2013)

His knee was blown out man, pain tolerance, 7 breaks in pelvic, and walked, will admit oncw down, couldn't walk for 2 months. Yea, whiskey, who know's maybe. Just wondering, don't get to upset. My team has a roof over their head. What he did was not worth it, for himself or the team. Now look at him. Yea, ok, you're right, he played on a blown out knee on anti-flammatory and cortisone shot, yea, you're right, you know my pain tolerance wimp.


----------



## toejoe (Jan 10, 2013)

Ask a simple question, and people get so upset. Man maybe he didn't take anything, either way, it wasn't worth it, taking one for the team.


----------



## toejoe (Jan 10, 2013)

Just one last say, from what little that was said, I take it alot of fans feel the NFL plays by the rules, simple as that. I do know over the years players have played with broken bones, and because they're athletes, their pain tolerance is MUCh higher then us, Accept. Again it was a simple question, and no, I was not comparing myself to RG's injury, even though I escaped death by 6 inches as told by a specialist. So Pro Football is a clean sport, drug wise, rule wise etc.. No rule breakers in this sport. Signing off.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 10, 2013)

the announcers even joked about sharing an IV after the game in a reg season game that was brodcasted earlier this season. i couldnt believe they were joking around about using IV opiates. 

this stuff happens alot. Dwayne wade was given morphine in a game way back in the day against the pistons in the playoffs. he had hurt his ribs, and then lef the game for the rest of the first half. then after getting doped out, to the point where it was totally obvious, he went out and scored like a zillion points and went crazy.

michael jordan didnt just get saline and vitamins in that IV he had in the game that was so famous.

Football is known for abusing uppers as well as opiates. Brett Farve had an addiction from what ive read here and there.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 10, 2013)

tomahawk2406 said:


> dope? dude are you serious? lol. clear violation of nfl rules and not to mention impossible to play pro football on dope. its called cortisone and they shoot up anyone and everyone with that.


NO ITS NOT. heroin is only detectable in the first small window after usage. it shows up as morphine after that. NOT DETECTABLE. morphine use is totally allowed i dont care what anyone tries to tell anyone.

they combine the cortisone with novicane and morhpine typically. IV morphine is VERY strong. oral morphine is not.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 10, 2013)

those guys basically have it setup so they have on the spot prescription power.


----------



## toejoe (Jan 10, 2013)

Well well, man simple answers or even opinions, nice. Yea, Brett Farve, I do remember him, he went to one of those $10,000.00 dollar a day clinics, they just iv ya, and knock you out. Not saying RG used and narcotic, was just wondering. Saw him go in that tent alot, instead of going to locker room, wife pointed it out, had us guessing like, getting the real good shit. Man I know what that trainer has, college same way, friend said as long as doctor there to give, ANYTHING goes, when you need to knock real pain out. But I don't know, maybe they elevated his leg in the tent, huh? Yea, NFL rules, something else I figure. Well thankyou for the answer, and not having a spasm attack, good day.


----------



## toejoe (Jan 11, 2013)

me read in usa today, Deion (Neon) Sanders talking about jay cutler 2 years ago,when he took himself out of playoff game, "I'm telling u in the playoffs u must drag me off the field. ALL the MEDICINE in pro locker rooms this dude comes out! I apologize bear fans!... What he mean, MEDICINE? tyenol?


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 12, 2013)

OMG giving RODGERS SINUS MEDICATION!!???? psedoephdrine???
yeah NFL players dope out. all pro athletes typically do.

and he still throws an interception. maybe he got too excited.


----------



## tomahawk2406 (Jan 13, 2013)

toejoe said:


> What the hell is the difference, dope. Clear violation of nfl rules, ha,ha,ha,ha. Thats why NFL is ignoring signs players using banned drugs/dope. August 2011,NFL and the players agreed to a program to TEST for ILLEGAL use of human growth hormone (HGH), to this day no such testing has been done. These NFL players and their MASSIVE jawlines,foreheads and muscles make me wonder how long before the tests for human growth hormone cause 99% of them to be suspended. The union doesn't want testing because it doesn't want to be thrown under the bus for something the owners know is happening. Ha, violation of NFL rules. Yea, I'm serious. You must be a gulliable person, NFL rules, right. No wonder I'm goofy hearing shit like that, NFL rules.



HGH is not a steroid 

rules are rules bro


----------



## toejoe (Jan 13, 2013)

Man, you so stupid!!!! HgH is banned substance by nFl. the type nfl player use is the injected human Growth hormone, which is consider steroid. Problem,has been how to test, pepe test not acurate in determine Hgh usage. Players against blood test, only blood test can determine hgh usage. blood test only used for medical purpose,such cholesterol. hgh is performancing substance barred but not tested. Again, the hgh player use is injected by needle is STERoid. not pill form stupid. But lesson here is, IT IS consider by ThE NFL a StErOId, no more argue this, you no iq.


----------



## tomahawk2406 (Jan 13, 2013)

toejoe said:


> Man, you so stupid!!!! HgH is banned substance by nFl. the type nfl player use is the injected human Growth hormone, which is consider steroid. Problem,has been how to test, pepe test not acurate in determine Hgh usage. Players against blood test, only blood test can determine hgh usage. blood test only used for medical purpose,such cholesterol. hgh is performancing substance barred but not tested. Again, the hgh player use is injected by needle is STERoid. not pill form stupid. But lesson here is, IT IS consider by ThE NFL a StErOId, no more argue this, you no iq.


just because it's injected doesn't make it a steroid you dork. So if i inject water into my ass im now on steroids?


_A steroid is defined as any of several fat-soluble organic compounds having as a basis 17 carbon atoms in four rings. HGH is a spiral-shaped chemical hormone consisting of 990 carbon atoms, 1,532 hydrogen atoms, 262 nitrogen atoms, 300 oxygen atoms and seven sulfur atoms, though it is extremely anabolic like testostorone and strengthens tendons and tissue where testosterone strengthens skeletal muscle (androgen receptors only).



_&#8203;try again dork


----------



## tomahawk2406 (Jan 13, 2013)

toejoe said:


> Man, you so stupid!!!!* HgH is banned substance by nFl*. the type nfl player use is the injected human Growth hormone, which is consider steroid. Problem,has been how to test, pepe test not acurate in determine Hgh usage. Players against blood test, only blood test can determine hgh usage. blood test only used for medical purpose,such cholesterol. hgh is performancing substance barred but not tested. Again, the hgh player use is injected by needle is STERoid. not pill form stupid. But lesson here is, IT IS consider by ThE NFL a StErOId, no more argue this, you no iq.



we know this information. lets get back to your awsome thread on nfl players using heroin to perform. 

your beyond retarded. please stop.....


----------



## toejoe (Jan 13, 2013)

2 hgh type stupid man,water, ha,you funny. You know i no say heroin,what you gutter rat?. nfl rule, no allow heroin,that banned substance to, you not know,you real dumb. why you even start? Why? you please stop. You hear doggie bow wow? want to know, might make you mad,heh,heh. Water,why you stick needle with water in your butt? When my back rebuilt,they use hgh liquid form steroid,inject in my back,not butt. No pill form hgh for me,that form not steroid,hospital tell me. big needle,scare me, help heal and make stronger,faster,ha, make me look like hulk after therapy for 2 years. me know, you no nothing,water bad in butt, what it do for you? make stupid i think, please, no use if you not know, now heroin,sound like you know. Huh? football players use narcotics,that why they have 2-3 doctors at games. if need they give, you not no that to?


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 13, 2013)

toejoe said:


> I think they had RG3 loaded with pain killers. Noticed in game they would take him in a little tent, to shoot some dope in him? With the type of injury he had, come on, superman would have trouble, great athlete or not, man could not of played without being loaded on pain killers, now, his knee has to be rebuilt. I've had Demerol and methadone for injuries, I had tears in my eyes it hurt so bad, but within seconds, after being shot up,I could of walked out, even tried, but they wouldn't let me. Watched a doctor push my compound fracture thumb back in place, no problem. What was RG3 on?


Bullshit, he'd of been tossing 70 yard passes on opiates and torn his rotator cuff...then kept throwing cuz' he couldn't feel it.

Like I did on one occasion.


----------



## ...... (Jan 15, 2013)

They probably give them a little morphine mixed with some type of anastethic.Lol @ Favre,he played in freezing GB I bet he snorted like 10 30's before every game.That will have you warm and pain free for 4 quarters.I don't have a problem at all with players taking opiates before games as long as there not nodding on the bench lol.Wasn't there also a Seahawk who got in trouble for taking Adderall this season?I think I remember seeing something about that and a punk ass Redskin bringing it up before the game.


----------



## domino7 (Jan 15, 2013)

Simple! Stop supporting these overpaid boobs. I quit paying attention to pro/college sports many years ago. One of the best things I ever did for myself.


----------

